# Khan/Diaz, Wilder/Audley, Martinez/Murray, Garcia/Judah RbR



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I know it's early, but the card is already under way



Spoiler



@Hitmandann: Big win for Terry Flannigan. Nate Campbell did nothing and retired at the end of round 4 citing a hand injury





Spoiler



Adrien Gonzalez W Marc Callaghan, who sustains a shoulder injury and is retired by his corner at the end of round two #khandiaz





Spoiler



David Allen KOs Mihailov 2m 45 into round one


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Im so excited for Audley v Wilder im a little bit scared.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

got money on audley


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got money on Audley too, I think we all do. Let's go Audley


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I've got money on Audley too. Kiss of death


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Not surprised by the first spoiler, TBH. 

I was going to have a look and see what odds I could've got for it, but I didn't see anyone listing the method of victory.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I've got got 40 flaming quid on big Audz!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoiler



@Claymakerbigsi: We have a 78 - 78 draw Mazurkiewicz v Jones #khanvdiaz


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What times the big man on lads?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBBBBSQUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Sorry guys, but I've got money on Audley too. Kiss of death


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Skyes vs Kays on the Khan bill. 

Sykes is almost always in an entertaining fight, while Kays showed he can box at a decent level in the Walsh fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I'm looking forward to Skyes vs Kays on the Khan bill.
> 
> Sykes is almost always in an entertaining fight, while Kays showed he can box at a decent level in the Walsh fight.


Is Terry going to be there?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

audley fight time bizoys?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBBBBSQUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Is Terry going to be there?


What lad?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Im so excited for Audley v Wilder im a little bit scared.


I get that sometimes, dunno about you lot but I can't for the life of me sit down most of the time


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Having money on Audley >


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@bigdaddybunce: There is a chance...just a chance that BoxNation will have Judah and Garcia! This is the Night! Enjoy and thanks.

:happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> What lad?


Y'know, Gary's dad.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> What lad?


Terry.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Show started now lads :good


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Boxnation delivers.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Shame we didn't get the entire undercard


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1-0 Kays. Scored well with the jab and worked the body


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Boxnation delivers.


Why didn't they start the show earlier?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Shame we didn't get the entire undercard


Yeah, strange that.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Why didn't they start the show earlier?


:conf


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1-1 Sykes round for me. Very close again.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 Kays. Sykes really loading up on the left hook, but he's getting carried away here. Kays making him miss


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 Kays. Making Sykes miss more and more now. Popping the jab nicely


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-2 Kays. Good round for Sykes. Landed a hard right hand and then went down to he body. Turning point?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-3 draw. Two on the bounce for Sykes. He's working the body more and more, seems that Kays is feeling the pace a bit now


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3 Sykes. Gary taking over now. Kays, who was boxing well off the back foot, is now standing toe to toe, which isn't ideal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

5-3 Sykes. Massive round for Sykes. Hurt Kays numerous times with lefts to the body. Kays does well to survive that onslaught


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweet & sour chicken, Special fried rice, chips. :jjj


Sykes is looking for the stoppage, and will likely get it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

6-3 Sykes. Fabulous round that, Kays didn't give an inch until a quadruple left to the body from Sykes. Good stuff from both


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good final round that, Kays giving as good as he got. I have this 96-94 Sykes. Really good fight. Over to the judges....


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sykes with a clean sweep of the second half of the fight to win a comfortable decision for me.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good fight. Sykes clear winner though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

97-94, 98-94, 98-93 all to the Gary Sykes, who deservingly wins. Sykes still English champion. Wouldn't mind seeing it again to be honest


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Kays boxed really well for the first 3, but I think the body shots got to him. Was gritty, and did well to survive a torrid 8th (?)


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Sweet & sour chicken, Special fried rice, chips. :jjj
> 
> Sykes is looking for the stoppage, and will likely get it.


I have stuffed myself silly already :-(


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Haroon (or Harry, which BoxNation keep annoyingly saying) Khan, is up next for his pro debut


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I hope Michael Pass' grey hair doesn't mean his other career isn't going too well... :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

MACAROON CLAMB FINNA' GET DIS HAAAAAHHHNNNN.

:broner
















Sorry Pabs.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Haroon Khan rumoured to be considering dropping Oliver Harrison after finding out he isn't his #1 fighter.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Haroon (or Harry, which BoxNation keep annoyingly saying) Khan, is up next for his pro debut


that really is annoying...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Tentative opener from Khan. He's clearly nervous, swinging wildly. Not seen too many jabs


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Haroon settled better now. Still a bit too eager, but it's to be expected.

2-0


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Anthony Joshua ringside next to Schaefer... :hey


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Anthony Joshua ringside next to Schaefer... :hey


:think


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good debut so far.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Haroon tagged hard at the end of the 3rd. Seemed to take it ok, but that's a round for his opponent (didn't catch his name)

2-1 Khan


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BOOOOOOOMBBBBSQQUUUUAAAAAADDDDD


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> BOOOOOOOMBBBBSQQUUUUAAAAAADDDDD


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Haroon likely gets the win, but there is an awful lot to work on. Poor footwork, drops his hands far too low, lunges.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Shut the fuck up.


:deal


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Not great.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Shut the fuck up.


:deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Not great.


Hello, Horse. Prediction on the Audley fight? Hit me!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Shut the fuck up.


Which is exactly the thought everybody has when Wilder does that stupid fucking chant. He can learn something from this.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Just need to watch Naoya Inoue on how to perform on your debut; he is the benchmark :yep


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

YES HE CAN


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hello, Horse. Prediction on the Audley fight? Hit me!


Harrison via KO.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:audley


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lift the fucking mic up David.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

War Hardly Harrison


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck off all u classless fans booing the big man audz, typical boxing fans classless scum.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Audley bringing all the sound effects out tonight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He looks nervous. Shit


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fucking Audley medley. :lol:

Bomb squad, bit of a touchy subject atm.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope he doesn't freeze again, if he goes in with the attitude he had from prizefighter then this could be exciting - he'll probably get knocked out either way but I'm buzzing for this one.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck its Terry O Connor.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucking come on audley dont let us down!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Believe.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WARDLY


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't tell if Wilder has tattoos or not. Fucking HD.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I am scared


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

#2014

Believe


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

For fuck sake cmoooooon


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hi I'm bacc like cooked cracc.

Audley on some elements of the periodic table here in Ireland >>>>>


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha. Fucks sake


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

For fuck sake


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

fuck

my

life


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

seriously. what is the point in audley harrison?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Fuck its Terry O Connor.


"Truely one of the world's finest, Mr Terry O'Connor" - Michael Pass.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shout out everyone in this RBR tonight ok.

Shout out @Audley Harrison because he STAYS EVT'ing boxing.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bumpy had 40 quid on Harrison. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shit stoppage. Truly the worlds finest.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Well then.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Please stay down Cedric.

Fuck off Keys. Smug cunt.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Richard Keys. :rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking deck him, Price. Wanker.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

If Richard Keys could pipe the fuck down, that would be just swell.

I'd love to see him in there against Wilder. Price handling him being a prick pretty well.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is quite funny. Throw McGuigan in there.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Who is this motherfucker moaning to price about Harrison, somebody tell me this fuckers name..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice one Pricey.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

He lost already?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh my gawd Richard Keys has more swag than Howard Webb.:rofl


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Is this mans name Richard Keys?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

David Price is a gent and a scholar.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Richard Keys is an utter prick


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Key's is like a dog with a bone.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

That was sad to see I'm genuinely choked up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> He lost already?


Over after 1 minute.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I am gonna punch Richard Keys in the face.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't blame Keys to be honest, tired of the Harrison apologists. It's all well and good people having a laugh and joke at the whole destiny bollocks but the second he starts sounding punchy it won't be so funny...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Come on referee, I'm still in the fight!"

"I'm the ring girl, Audley."


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Nation still lives in fear...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

All my ducks were lined up. :lol: Banged out.

I don't know about you guys but I'm ready to give Audley Harrison another chance. Lamb to the slaughter.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@boxnationtv: We've had official confirmation. We WILL be showing Garcia v Judah tonight as part of our Murray vs Martinez show! Likely at 4am


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Keys KO1 Harrison via sexism to the dreads imo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Don't blame Keys to be honest, tired of the Harrison apologists. It's all well and good people having a laugh and joke at the whole destiny bollocks but the second he starts sounding punchy it won't be so funny...


Very true. I genuinely support him because his attitude is great but you're bang on.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ridiculous punching style :lol:

Why did Audley get the first interview?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I told my Mrs they call him the 'Boston Bomber' and he has had to come over and fight in the UK because the US have a warrant out for his arrest.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Martinez-Murray to be shown at 1:15am over here due to weather...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love Boxnation, I love Audley Harrison, I love Lee Haskins.

I hate Richard Keys. I hate Terry O Connor. I hate Ian John Lewis.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Wilder's initial punch was excellent, finishing was lousy (bit like Haye), fatty O' Connor should have jumped in sooner when Wilder was clubbing the back of Audley's head and given him a count, perhaps Audley could have gone but I fear he would have been caught again pretty soon, Keys is a total penis, good on Price for defending Audley.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh god what.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wilder calling out Fury in song. :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

HAHAHA DID THAT REALLY JUST HAPPEN


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Hahahaha Wilder is gonna be the greatest. He's in my top 5 P4P now.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I told my Mrs they call him the 'Boston Bomber' and he has had to come over and fight in the UK because the US have a warrant out for his arrest.


:lol:


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> @boxnationtv: We've had official confirmation. We WILL be showing Garcia v Judah tonight as part of our Murray vs Martinez show! Likely at 4am


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh boy, I sure am surprised they played this song.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Bit cheesy.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

With Martinez-Murray on at 1:15am, will we still see the undercard? 

Would be missing out on some good fights if not.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone notice Conte in that montage? looked like he was rubbing a bit of the clear into Amir's back


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Also Richard Keys and Audley Harrison trending worldwide means reports of Franks demise = premature


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Stick Audley in another line up of Prizefighter in the Summer and brace yourself for a world title shot in December, calling it now


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Richard keys trending worldwide


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

1. Floyd
2. G-Brones
3. Gary Buckland
4. Wilder
5. Steve O'Meara

Is my P4P list imo. Wilder's power had me hiding behind my couch, it's SCARY guys.:stonk


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Don't blame Keys to be honest, tired of the Harrison apologists. It's all well and good people having a laugh and joke at the whole destiny bollocks but the second he starts sounding punchy it won't be so funny...


I don't think Audley will ever end up "punchy" when he gets stopped it's usually as a result of a single punch, it's the Holyfield's and Toney's of this world who have a lot of hard twelve round defeats on their record who end up damaged.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 3. Gary Buckland
> 4. Wilder
> 5. Steve O'Meara


Nice.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucking Richard keys is gonna get lamped in is his dome when I see him


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Right, on a positive note, it's a go-go for Ogogo. He makes his debit against Kieron Grey, who fought John Dignam a few weeks back


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> I don't think Audley will ever end up "punchy" when he gets stopped it's usually as a result of a single punch, it's the Holyfield's and Toney's of this world who have a lot of hard twelve round defeats on their record who end up damaged.


Fair point. Given his poor punch resistance he could just as easily end up like Danny Williams, equally tragic...


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I hate it when Smith is on commentary, his drab monotone voice grates on me, it reminds me of his slapped arse face, it reminds of the horrible 'fights' with Quigley and Dodson.


----------



## milpool (Dec 27, 2012)

Audley Harrison...I still believe.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo straight down to business. Settled very well, mixing up his work nicely


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Ogogo is feather fisted.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Good debut, nice finishing shot.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Ogogo is feather fisted.


:lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet shot.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yo that stoppage was kinda waq imo, I scored it to Cabbage Reeves.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Ogogo is feather fisted.


:lol: atsch


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That's how you make a debut, impressive stuff


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BOOOOOOOM. Lovely 1-2 to set up a booming right hook. Good night.

Ogogo wins in 2


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Rooq said:


> seriously. what is the point in audley harrison?


The greatest post ever on this forum


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice start, worked his jab with a bit more authority in the second and it helped with the finish

Only watched him at the olympics and tonight but does anyone think his defence lacks a little guile? Seems to tuck up and plant his feet a bit like Abraham when he's under fire


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Fair point. Given his poor punch resistance he could just as easily end up like Danny Williams, equally tragic...


Danny's career post Chisora is depressing I wish to god he'd pack it in. At least the punches that have flattened Audley (against Sprott, Haye, Price, and now Wilder) were respectable, poor Danny's is going over from little more than cuffs these days, terribly sad to see:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Kieron Grey had only been stopped twice before in 19 fights.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry but I stand by that comment, Ogogo has feather fists.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ogogo doing some sly peck-dancing during Schaefer's interview >>>>>>

I change my mind on the fight now I actually scored it to him by a point.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Sorry but I stand by that comment, Ogogo has feather fists.


:lol: Grey is usually pretty durable


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Sorry but I stand by that comment, Ogogo has feather fists.


Based on what? A clean stoppage of someone who had only been stopped twice before in 19 fights?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Ogogo doing some sly peck-dancing during Schaefer's interview


I noticed that, bit weird if you ask me.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not usually one to mock a persons looks, but I'm sorry Steve Lillis is more pig like every week.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Audley needs to retire from life


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> I'm not usually one to mock a persons looks, but I'm sorry Steve Lillis is more pig like every week.


Now that's just mean.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off, Nuff.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: Grey is usually pretty durable


Trust me the boys got featers for fists, you will see as he steps up in class!


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you notice Khan's neck and traps? I wonder if:










?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Based on what? A clean stoppage of someone who had only been stopped twice before in 19 fights?


Trust me the boys got featers for fists, you will see as he steps up in class!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What has Campbell become, even his shorts are past their prime.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Now that's just mean.


I know I did have reservations about making the post but I'm sorry it had to be said.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan looks to me to be the type of guy that would buy a Rock Jaw, without rocks, and then fill it with his own that he scrounges from around the estate.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Imo I'm really unhaps that we don't have hot chocolate here. I really thought we did.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> What has Campbell become, even his shorts are past their prime.


:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Not even something as effective as rock jaw can help Khan.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> I'm not usually one to mock a persons looks, but I'm sorry Steve Lillis is more pig like every week.


Yep. More porcine every show.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck this guy is barely a journeyman now. How sad.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Khan looks to me to be the type of guy that would buy a Rock Jaw, without rocks, and then fill it with his own that he scrounges from around the estate.


:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Cambell showing some fantastic combinations there, looks like he's come to win.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

How many people were in the arena when this was taking place?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's nobody else in the world called Happy other than Happy Gilmore, right? What an odd name to pick for a movie character.

My mind is wandering. I think Sandler's last good comedy was probably Mr. Deeds.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Throwback defensive skills from Campbell.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Cambell has always been a useless cunt lets be honest.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Did Rawling just say ***-end?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> There's nobody else in the world called Happy other than Happy Gilmore, right? What an odd name to pick for a movie character.
> 
> My mind is wandering. I think Sandler's last good comedy was probably Mr. Deeds.


 @Wallet actually played Adam Sandler's foot in Mr.Deeds.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> There's nobody else in the world called Happy other than Happy Gilmore, right? What an odd name to pick for a movie character.
> 
> My mind is wandering. I think Sandler's last good comedy was probably Mr. Deeds.


Quality film.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just quit. Pathetic.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

"Kept his shape"


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

The only thing that would make me better since loosing 40 quid on Harrison would be for Diaz to beat Khan.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That fucking smooth voice.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Cambell has always been a useless cunt lets be honest.


I think you should just stop posting tonight, mate.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Yep. More porcine every show.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Hunter has one of those 'Morgan Freeman' voices. You could listen all day


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually think Diaz can do it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I think you should just stop posting tonight, mate.


He ain't doing himself any favours.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet actually played Adam Sandler's foot in Mr.Deeds.


:lol: ooh shit



dkos said:


> I think you should just stop posting tonight, mate.


:deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"I don't need to fight to prove I'm right. I don't need to be forgiven.

Khan via The Who.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you imagine Nick Halling and Richard Keys in the same room? You could smell the cuntiness in the air.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Hunter has one of those 'Morgan Freeman' voices. You could listen all day


It's a good voice I'd like to have it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I actually fux with Bumpy and imo those posts are kinda waq imo.

Keep bangin' doe guys cause I fux with you too.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's funny because before every fight he says this shit and then in the ring its handbags and gladrags. You can't change a fighters instincts when they're hurt. Only experience and cheen will provide.


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Over after 1 minute.


wont be in the lounge because im watching my mate BUNCE and crolla (hes hott) on boxnation. talk later and thank you for accepting me on the forum im still learning about boxing and look forward to garcia vs judah later


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

dkos said:


> I think you should just stop posting tonight, mate.


:lol:


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Commentary team:

1. Keys = Penis.

2. Crolla = Neat hair.

3. Price = Ill fitting suit.

4. Lillis = Pigman.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I actually think Diaz can do it.


I don't think he will but he has the timing and power to cause a problem.



Jab said:


> wont be in the lounge because im watching my mate BUNCE and crolla (hes hott) on boxnation. talk later and thank you for accepting me on the forum im still learning about boxing and look forward to garcia vs judah later


I love you.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Trying so hard to stay sober tonight.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Commentary team:
> 
> 1. Keys = Penis.
> 
> ...


Pricey wearing that suit well for a big man IMO.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Cambells best win was against Juan Diaz who was very average, he has done practically nothing but loose since that fight he has never impressed me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jab said:


> wont be in the lounge because im watching my mate BUNCE and crolla (hes hott) on boxnation. talk later and thank you for accepting me on the forum im still learning about boxing and look forward to garcia vs judah later


Yo I actually think this post is really ass imo.

Keep bangin' doe.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Trying so hard to stay sober tonight.


Why?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucks sake I stand by the Ogogo comment too, the guys feather fisted, just wait and see, he will never have the power to trouble and elite fighter I absolutely guarentee this.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

"Crackling ringside"


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Why?


I'll get to 2am and I'll pass out, as usual. No stamina.

Price clearly mad as fuck at Keys and his snidy comments.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Being feather fisted and not having the power to trouble elite fighters is two completely different things.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Richard Keys and the Reggae Reggae sauce guy would make great swag team champions imo.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Cambells best win was against Juan Diaz who was very average, he has done practically nothing but loose since that fight he has never impressed me.


FFS lad...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Richard Keys and the Reggae Reggae sauce guy would make great swag team champions imo.


Great shout.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Richard Keys and the Reggae Reggae sauce guy would make great swag team champions imo.


Not knowing Levi Roots by name <<<<<.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wish can would come out to Power Hurts, Speed Kills by Judge Jules like he used to on ITV. Loved that theme.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope he's got a Rockjaw T Shirt on under that robe.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Not knowing Levi Roots by name <<<<<.


You 'sno I love you but I'll lose to you in a fight if I have to. Don't make me do that.

Hey @Chacal I see you what's up?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't know Khan was borrowing Mayweathers trunks and robe from the Ortiz fight.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Typical classless boxing fans booing the mexican national anthem what scum.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Battle of two good boxing trainers brains here. Diaz will have worked on the offense, Hunter on the bicycle.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Did they just raise the fucking roof?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The only fighter I feel patriotic about now is Froch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, @Pabby. Hey man. Hi. Alright? Who you got winning Garcia - Judah?


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Live and exclusive on Boxnation and Barlows


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)




----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Attendance looks very good given the ticket prices and opponent. Khan would surely fight at home more if it wasn't for the casino site fees


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Oh, @Pabby. Hey man. Hi. Alright? Who you got winning Garcia - Judah?


Um, hi. I didn't see you there. I'm vibed thanks. How are you? Trill? You trill? Imo Judah punked the lovely and handsome Oscar wrongly so I got Angel Garcia winning by DQ because of that imo.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I read they donated a lot of tickets to charity, gave some out for free, and it still isn't 'sold out'.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Seen the peculiar way Marcus McDonnell holds his hands?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1-0 Khan. Good opener from Khan. Keeping it long, Diaz looks baffled by the speed already


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck at the music. Bit too funky.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Khan still over reaches with that right hand. Diaz only throwing one shot at a time really.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Some serious caps in the Khan corner.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz can't win the fight like this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz getting closer with those shots actually. Finding his timing. This could be interesting.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mambo #5? Khan better do the shaky leg in this fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Khan. Interesting round that. Khan tagged twice by the Diaz right hand. Takes it well, and wins the round


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Khan looks really open every time he punches on the way in y'know. Uh huh.

Also can you guys believe this came out like 17 years ago? Makes meh feel so old.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like Khan's stance when he's coming forward. He's just naturally open to a counter puncher.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Diaz getting closer with those shots actually. Finding his timing. This could be interesting.


I agree.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Diaz should mix in some uppercuts on the inside. Khan still looking open for them.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-0 Khan. Diaz is getting closer now, Having some success with the left hook


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Khan looks vulnerable to those lefts.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay seriously, is Kell Brook DJing? This is a piss take, surely.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz is doing better but it's not enough.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Who picked this music? :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Khan's chin is diabolical.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought so.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus is crying somewhere.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY it froze on me for a sec and when it came bacc Khan was down!:stonk

I'M STILL MORE SHOCKED ABOUT HOW OLD THAT JAMIROQUAI TRACK IS BUT THIS IS PRETTY CRAZY TOO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz needs to stop looking for one big punch. He's getting his timing closer but if he goes for some combo's he'll get the work done.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1. Huge round for Diaz who drops Amir with a big left hook. Amir, to his credit, held well. 10-8 round


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol: this whole fight music everything is just booky!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz just needs to punch with him. He can do this. It's looking promising after that.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't help but feel Hunter Khan is an inferior version to Roach Khan


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Mayweather is the dream"

It's EVERY time he mentions Floyd.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz can keep his composure he could take im out I guess.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

"Did you trip over his foot?"


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Diaz just needs to punch with him. He can do this. It's looking promising after that.


So long as he keeps his composure now and applys pressure properly maybe he can


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

You know what, fuck the commentators, Diaz is landing some nice shots and getting close with some hard shots.

Also, something I noticed ages ago, the fuck does khan do with his back foot when he throws a right hand?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving this music selection so much. It's got to be tongue in cheek, which has actually become ironic.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Why didn't they play this song at the end of the last round?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

My screen has gone blacnk!!!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Can somebody go stab that cunt with the FUCKING HORN


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one enjoying the corner music just as much as the fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

STOP WITH THE FUCKING HORN


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

HOW did Maidana not KO Khan :lol:

And yes stop with that rasclart horn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

IF YOU'RE GOING TO PLAY WITH A HORN CAN YOU AT LEAST DO A TUNE RATHER THAN RANDOM FUCKING BLASTS YOU UTTER CUNT!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Same rubbish bike work from Khan. Hasn't changed, only thing different is when he gets punched, he doesn't raise his hands.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

McDonnell touched that mans bottom!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Khan ain't even landing a lot of the punches he's being praised for here tbg. Commentators are fronting loads.

Also Newcastle were so terrible today LOLZ.:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Stop it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Khan has so much pointless movement. That doesn't make you better defensively you wank.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good fight this


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Khan looked fucking great at times in that round


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

68-64 Khan. Amir seemed to hurt Diaz a few times there, but Khan is still being caught


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz needs to apply some decent pressure, keep his composure he could do something here but he needs to do more/


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Khan has so much pointless movement. That doesn't make you better defensively you wank.


His legs are too fast for his upper body. Looks like an elderly person walking a really energetic dog.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz proper hurt there by a khan retaliation.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

For a UK Khan fight, this is surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What an awful chin.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

this ref is wack. diaz just needs to do what he's doing but do it better. more pressure then punch with khan when he fires back.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

77-74 Khan. Diaz round for me. Hurt khan with a short right hand, and a left hook later in the round


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

fuck off ref mate you wetty


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Where does Khan go from here? even if he wins


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Where does Khan go from here? even if he wins


Cash in with a Brook fight if he wins. Make the most money he can the quickest.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

diaz has a lovely chin


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This bloke vs. McCloskey would've been interesting.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

87-83 Khan. Smarter from Khan. Keeping the distance with the double jab.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Cash in with a Brook fight if he wins. Make the most money he can the quickest.


Nah.

He just needs to be matched carefully forever.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Are Smith and Rawlings watching the same fight? What biased crap. Very good fight, can see Khan losing this by brutal KO.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz has to go all out now


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> This bloke vs. McCloskey would've been interesting.


Sorry no fight involving McCloskey is "interesting".


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ref is a cunt.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

cmon diaz son


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This ref is really horrible.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

96-93 Khan. Another massive round for Diaz who has Khan hurt badly again. This is shocking. Really is.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Frank Warren: "Provided he comes through tonight, I'd advise Team Khan to factor in on a big money bang up with ex stablemate Pacquiao. It's an easy sell and the Pacman seems ripe for taking. Better Khan seizes that fight before anybody else does."


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 96-93 Khan. Another massive round for Diaz who has Khan hurt badly again. This is shocking. Really is.


Doesn't matter, Virgil's proud of Khan


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nah.
> 
> He just needs to be matched carefully forever.


He's at 140. This is matching him carefully. There's sharks everywhere at Jr. Welter.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck my pictures gone


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Frank Warren: "Provided he comes through tonight, I'd advise Team Khan to factor in on a big money bang up with ex stablemate Pacquiao. It's an easy sell and the Pacman seems ripe for taking. Better Khan seizes that fight before anybody else does."


:rofl


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Sorry no fight involving McCloskey is "interesting".


Bollocks. The Corley fight was good.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz's finishing skills are wack, b.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nee chin. 10-8


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

10 - 8 Diaz surely?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

104-103 Khan. 10-8 for Diaz. Utterly dominated the round, Khan did very well to survive.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz has to come out like a bull now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Price talking about bad chins. This is amazing.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Finishing it like that champ he is!


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Khan showed some bottle there, big respect to him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The most infuriating thing about Khan is fights like this make me love him and feel sorry for him but he's a massive cunt.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent fight. Khan has balls.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Diaz probably deserves the decision. Khan had so many home advantages there.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hot garbage.:lol:
@Wiirdo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

113-113 Draw! I gave Diaz two 10-8 rounds. That, Amir, was shocking!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Excellent fight. Khan has balls.


How is it ballsy to foul and hold and save yourself?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Agree chacal, that ref was a joke


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Khan did well to survive that. One thing Khan has always had is massive heart.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hot garbage.:lol:
> @Wiirdo


Finna go give my dad an update on the fight and tell him khan is "hot garbage"

Will let you know the reaction.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Bollocks. The Corley fight was good.


Only because McCloskey got beaten up.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

114-113, 115-113, 115-112 all to Khan.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What a cunt that announcer was


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

He didn't get involved in a slug fest for fuck sake :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

114-113, 115-113, 115-112 all to Amir Khan. Very, very lucky boy!


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 104-103 Khan. 10-8 for Diaz. Utterly dominated the round, Khan did very well to survive.


That's fair and more realistic than Rawling or O Connor giving it to Khan by three rounds. Diaz deserved to win though. Khan should retire, he is going to get brutally destroyed again in the near future.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Khan will be destroyed by the lads at 140 :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol: yeah you sell it khan


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook-Diaz at the KC Stadium?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Only because McCloskey got beaten up.


Same reason Khan fights are good. Still a good fight.

Fuck it, I like Khan again until he says something daft.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"HAS HE GOT CAULIFLOWER EAR?"

- Steve Lilis

BoxNation is great.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Martinez now. :bbb


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> "HAS HE GOT CAULIFLOWER EAR?"
> 
> - Steve Lilis
> 
> BoxNation is great.


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Khan shot?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I have some robinsons here. This shit is stronger than khan's chin.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Finna go give my dad an update on the fight and tell him khan is "hot garbage"
> 
> Will let you know the reaction.


Funny looks were exchanged all round.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just noticed Khans fight is being sponsored by Rainham Steel. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shout out Julio Diaz, probably deserved more questions seeing as his one answer alone made him MVP of the whole interview.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Funny looks were exchanged all round.


:shifty


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I missed the interviews. Update?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. I think Khan got away with one there. probably had enough rounds to pull it out. Diaz came to fight like I thought he would, really I did, but I expected Khan to be a little better. So his career continues. Who's next for Khan? don't know, but the should choose carefully.

and Audley. man damn...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I missed the interviews. Update?


Khan was selling Diaz as tough as nails, said he would continue to improve, virgil hunter said he was proud of Khan, Schafer said he will probably get a world title shot in december.

Diaz said he gave it away in the rounds where he wasn't do much and letting Khan take the rounds..

Oh yeah and as they started talking to Khan you heard lilis say: Has khan got cauliflower ear :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Shame we never got to see McCloskey-Diaz.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF My Boxnation cut out in the 11th round... Anyone else have that???


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Happened in the Zou fight to, fckn joke...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> WTF My Boxnation cut out in the 11th round... Anyone else have that???


Mine was blacking out every other round but then thats what you get with shitty streams


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fine on Virgin


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Mine was blacking out every other round but then thats what you get with shitty streams


im fckn fed up with boxnation, their broadcasting is schitt... its not acceptable, sky sports fights to, if i dont watch it live (the 3am fights) i have to record it twice, the live one and th 10am repeat and watch it in the later in the day, because you can guarantee the first one with end early, i dont get it, its a piss take...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> im fckn fed up with boxnation, their broadcasting is schitt... its not acceptable, sky sports fights to, if i dont watch it live (the 3am fights) i have to record it twice, the live one and th 10am repeat and watch it in the later in the day, because you can guarantee the first one with end early, i dont get it, its a piss take...


That doesn't sound good


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

typing pissed off made me have mad typos in that last post!!! :atlas


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> im fckn fed up with boxnation, their broadcasting is schitt... its not acceptable, sky sports fights to, if i dont watch it live (the 3am fights) i have to record it twice, the live one and th 10am repeat and watch it in the later in the day, because you can guarantee the first one with end early, i dont get it, its a piss take...


Manual record it.

Services -> Options -> Man Rec (manual record)


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's Eubank on the line...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> im fckn fed up with boxnation, their broadcasting is schitt... its not acceptable, sky sports fights to, if i dont watch it live (the 3am fights) i have to record it twice, the live one and th 10am repeat and watch it in the later in the day, because you can guarantee the first one with end early, i dont get it, its a piss take...


Can you please stop saying schitt?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Khan is going to be brutally finished when he steps up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BOOOMBBBB SQUAAAADDD!

Evening all :hi:

What the fuck, Audley?! Seriously, what the fuck? I finally predict him to win something and he folds like a piece of paper. I'd get back on the walkers crisps and bonbons if I was him.

What up with Khan then? Doesn't sound good. :-(

My report from the Haskins/Ward fight is up now btw. Check it out in between the fights, innit - http://checkhookboxing.com/content....ins-wins-British-title-with-TKO-win-over-Ward

I see BoxNation have Garcia/Judah tonight as well! :happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"Hello, did you watch the boxing tonight?"

Every fucking time.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> BOOOMBBBB SQUAAAADDD!
> 
> Evening all :hi:
> 
> ...


:hi:

Was actually a pretty good night on BoxNation. Ogogo looked good, Haroon not so much. Amir was lucky on my card, 113-113 draw, hurt numerous times. Audley, well...

Sykes vs Kays was a good scrap, Nate Campbell looked hideous


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Hello, did you watch the boxing tonight?"
> 
> Every fucking time.


When Flintoff fought there were loads of status' giving him praise and talking about him being amazing. I was fucking dying.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hello @Roe. Finna read your report in a sec and be positive no matter what because the vibe around here lately is so shitting positive.



Chacal said:


> Can you please stop saying schitt?


I disagree with this. I like it.

Obviously I like it seeing as I do that kinda stuff with like every word but y'know, keep bangin', NoMas.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hello @Roe. Finna read your report in a sec and be positive no matter what because the vibe around here lately is so shitting positive.
> 
> I disagree with this. I like it.
> 
> Obviously I like it seeing as I do that kinda stuff with like every word but y'know, keep bangin', NoMas.


Schitt ain't swanky doe. It just looks wrong.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> When Flintoff fought there were loads of status' giving him praise and talking about him being amazing. I was fucking dying.


I was talking about the Bunce phone-in. That's what he keeps asking them.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxNation back on. Abregu vs Decarie on now. This has the makings of being a belter


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Buffer is so past his prime. Surprised he's not in America.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Watched Audley/Wilder.. :lol: What a letdown. I still think it might have been interesting _if_ Audley somehow managed to survive a round or two. Obviously that if had fucking no chance of happening.

Very brief report of that fight here - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?719-Audley-blown-away-by-one-bomb-Wilder

What the hell's going on with boxnation now? The fights are going all over the place. Fights brought forward because of rain?! :huh


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This Boxnation broadcast is a shambles. Suppose its not their fault though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Watched Audley/Wilder.. :lol: What a letdown. I still think it might have been interesting _if_ Audley somehow managed to survive a round or two. Obviously that if had fucking no chance of happening.
> 
> Very brief report of that fight here - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?719-Audley-blown-away-by-one-bomb-Wilder
> 
> What the hell's going on with boxnation now? The fights are going all over the place. Fights brought forward because of rain?! :huh


There's a huge thunderstorm in Argentina. Brought the show forward as its going to get worse later.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish boxnation would just stick with HBO's commentary. Roy Jones >


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol at Boxnation stealing HBO commentary. Yes! Hope we get HBO commentary for Martinez.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :hi:
> 
> Was actually a pretty good night on BoxNation. Ogogo looked good, Haroon not so much. Amir was lucky on my card, 113-113 draw, hurt numerous times. Audley, well...
> 
> Sykes vs Kays was a good scrap, Nate Campbell looked hideous


Yeah, I heard Campbell threw about 2 punches then quit with some injury. Now I get why they put him on so early.



Pabby said:


> Hello @Roe. Finna read your report in a sec and be positive no matter what because the vibe around here lately is so shitting positive.


Stay positive, Pab.



Vano-irons said:


> There's a huge thunderstorm in Argentina. Brought the show forward as its going to get worse later.


Ah I see.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the HBO commentary team. Roy Jones is brilliant, and his laugh is infectious


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahahaha what a fuck up from the referee!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Did Roy really say "the referee made a mistake!" three times in a row then or was it a production error? :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The corner have to stop this, Decarie taking a beating


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fuck I completely forgot the Argentina card was on this early(calling post-1am "early", what is my life.......), have I missed much?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: what is going on?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I was trying to work out what was happening when I first turned it on, the fight ending inexplicably early and Jim Lampley continuously saying "Yes. Ok. What? Yes........" hasn't exactly helped me to get into it.:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa - has Buckland fought already? Or is he on after Martinez or something weird? Is he fighting at all? Someone help me please.:err


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone have a HBO link? One that I found is showing Ice Age 2/3 for some reason.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa - has Buckland fought already? Or is he on after Martinez or something weird? Is he fighting at all? Someone help me please.:err


The whole card was brought forward 2 hours. Id imagine Buckland has already fought


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The whole card was brought forward 2 hours. Id imagine Buckland has already fought


Damn, was looking forward to him and Saucedo. Probably my favourite British fighter. Hopefully it'll surface somewhere.:conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No need for Richard Keys' shitting on Audley tonight. Proved he knows fuck all about boxing again. 

Said Audley "brought boxing into disrepute" because he got knocked out. atsch


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> No need for Richard Keys' shitting on Audley tonight. Proved he knows fuck all about boxing again.
> 
> Said Audley "brought boxing into disrepute" because he got knocked out. atsch


As the night went on, you could see Price getting more agitated. At one put he looked like he was gonna lay one on keys


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Just checked, nothing about Buckland having fought yet. Results in spoilers below courtesy of The Scene........



Spoiler



Club Atlético Vélez Sarsfield, Buenos Aires, Distrito Federal, Argentina - Carlos Abregu (35-1, 28KOs) won a ten round unanimous decision over Antonin Decarie (27-2, 8KOs) in a welterweight clash. The fight was changed to a ten rounder, due to weather condictions, so it's not clear if the vacant WBC silver title was at stake. The scores were 97-92, 97-92 and 97-90. Decarie went down in the eight but survived when the round was cut a little too early.

Magomed Abdusalamov (18-0, 18KOs) destroyed Sebastian Seballos (33-8-2, 25KOs) within a minute of the first round.

Dahianna Santana (32-6, 14 KOs) won a ten round unanimous decision over Claudia Andrea Lopez (22-7, 5 KOs). The scores were 97-93 (twice) and 96-94.

Former champion Kiko Martinez (28-4, 20KOs) returned for the first time since getting knocked out by Carl Frampton in February, and put away Damian Marchiano (18-10) in the second round of their super bantamweight fight.

In a minor upset, super flyweight Diego Luis Liriano (9-3, 3KOs) won a six round unanimous decision Ivan Ruiz (9-2-1, 4KOs).


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ok, so. Main Event is gonna be first because of rain. please no spoilers...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR MURRAY!!!!!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray on his way to the ring...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: he looks like he doesn't give a fuck there's 50,000 people wanting his blood


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

HBO :happy


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Shambles of a ring entrance for Sergio


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is such a mess :lol:

The whole card brought forward two hours cuz of some storm yet there's fireworks and it's a bizarre ringwalk


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I forgot that Murray was the interim WBA champion :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

How could you forget? It's a big deal.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

How many people does Sergio have with him in the corner?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The Sexy Serge "good luck" >>>>


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting opening round. I like Murray's gameplan so far. Sergio's round though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1-0 Sergio. Close round, tentative. Murray landed a nice right hand. Not enough


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

two good right hands in the round by Murray. Sergio picking with the jab...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2-0 Maravilla but still interesting.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray's round...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Martinez. But this is good from Murray, very patient. Martinez will look to put on a show sooner rather then later.Then he can fire back


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Martn.

3-0 Sergio.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 Martinez. Murray round for me, landed a nice right hand down the middle, and a few body shots too. Landed the better shots


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

First couple of rounds Murray was looking like a moderately less effective version of Darren Barker but he tried to press the action much more in the 3rd, both getting in a few decent shots. Fight is gradually becoming more and more interesting by the round here, 4th has started quickly enough too.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

HBO having technical difficulties...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no @Pabby he's doing much better than barker. 2 rounds to 2...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 Martinez. Murray getting a few shots off now. Sergio leaving his hands stupidly low


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid Chocolate and Guerrero in the ring...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

4-1 Martinez. This is a pretty close fight tho. Murray certainly having success


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> no @Pabby he's doing much better than barker. 2 rounds to 2...


Since the 2nd, yeah. First two rounds his output was minimal though.

I'm also one of those people who thinks Barker didn't do so badly against Martinez.:yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

4-2 Martinez. Excellent round for Murray. Martinez cut, and hit flush a few times. COME ON!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dayum, Murray is having a _good_ 6th round, even managed to rattled off some combinations with Martinez on the ropes and wasn't just limited to trying to land single punches as he's been forced to for the most part thus far.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought he sucked...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, that rule doesn't only apply in Argentina.....

I don't think it was even caused by a headbutt, looked more like the ref stepped in because they were caught up in a clinch and Murray hit him while holding.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

5-2 Martinez. Sergio is complaining about everything here. He'll do better just punching


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Go on Murray, surprised with that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY

:stonk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid Chocolate dropped Guerrero twice in round 2. in round 4 now...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

76-75 Martinez. Huge round for Murray as he drops Sergio with a cracking right hand after a solid left hook! 10-8 round!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

86-84 Martinez. Murray is still in this fight. Come on lad!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray coming on, Martinez looking tired...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Murray is kind of bossing this, and it looked like he should've had another KD awarded to him.....


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

95-94 Martinez. Another great round for Murray. Had Martinez down, ref rules it a slip but it looked for all the world it was a KD


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Looked like a knockdown to me


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have this fight LEVEL! 104-104. COME ON MURRAY!!!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

114-113 Martinez. I tell you what, this is close. Very close


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't believe they said they used instant replay and ruled no knockdown. I genuinely can't see how they could come to that decision.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Martinez finished that last round like a champ. lets see what happens...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

115-112? Fuck off! No way was there 3 rounds in that! No way!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh Steve Bunce is angry. I look forward to listening to him explain why.

*changes to ShowTime*


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. Murray fought well, might've pulled it out,but Martinez did more in the last two rounds...


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I had Murray by a round. Disappointed for him, he definitely proved he can hack it at the top level though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

A whole feature dedicated to Angel Garica.

:|

Eeeeeeh, yeah I'll still take that over Bunce.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Neebody watching the UFC until the Judah fight? Love the intro.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Loads crying robbery on twitter, even tho they scored the fight to Murray by a point :lol:

Very close fight, Murray was brilliant. 114-113 Martinez for me


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Neebody watching the UFC until the Judah fight? Love the intro.


the UFC intro is clean.

need to find a good stream...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh Steve Bunce is angry. I look forward to listening to him explain why.
> 
> *changes to ShowTime*


Haters make him famous.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Garcia-Judah about to start, swaggots.



Wallet said:


> Haters make him famous.


Good, more people will know he's WACK then.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

look at all that security in the ring...

#ridiculous


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR JUDAH


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Judah looks like a weird porcelain doll.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1-0 Garcia. Tentative opener. Garcia walking forward, Judah dancing. I preferred the higher work rate


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zab jabbing, got hit with a couple counter rights...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Garcia. Landed a nice body shot, but Danny really loading up with the RIGHT hand. Strange, as his best shot is the left hook


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 Garcia. Good round for Danny. Working the body early, as he should. Is Judah slowing already?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

4-1 Garcia. Massive round for Garcia. Worked the body beautifully, then sent a straight right through the pipe. Zab badly hurt, but survived


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Judah taking some massive shots here but still throwing back.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Huge round for Garcia. Has to be a 10-8. Judah all over the place for the entire round. How on earth did he stay up?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

69-63 Garcia. We haven't seem the blurring hand speed from Judah, but at least he wasn't hurt in that round. He needs to start going more


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

79-71 Garcia. JUDAH DOWN! Zab lands a cracking left hand, Garcia lands a better right down the middle to send Judah crashing.Not really hurt


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Zab's left was arguably a better shot than the right that put him down immediately after, he seemed to just get caught square on and a bit off-balance. That was a crazy reaction from Garcia after being caught by such a big shot. Yikes.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

89-80 Garcia. Another round for the champ. Zab needs something massive here. Garcia walking in without a jab and getting caught a bit


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

98-90 Garcia. Where did thy come from? Judah badly stuns Garcia with a straight left. Thought Danny was going to go there


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Re-Tie! @Pabby @Wiirdo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

107-100 Garcia. Judah Hurt Danny again with a left hand lead. This time he brought the right hand over the top too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

116-110 Garcia. Judah takes the last, but it wasn't enough. He finished by far the stronger of the two. Both cut. Good fight


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Re-Tie! @Pabby @Wiirdo


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

115-112, 114-112, 116-111 all to Danny Garcia. Still champ. Very good fight that


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, I went for:
Khan KO
Garcia KO
Harrison KO
Martinez KO

All four wrong. #VanoCurse


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lads stick on ESPN. Bisping fights.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Holy Allah Im shocked Murray lasted let alone that it was competitive! 

Serge on the decline or is Murray that good? Really didn't see that coming.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

All good fights.

I thought Murray - Martinez and Judah - Garcia were razor close fights that could have gone either way.

How did stiverne look?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wooaaah! That's Arreola?? Shiiiiiit, will check that fight out in a minute.

Fell asleep half way through Martinez/Murray but just caught up now. Cracking fight. Actually went more or less exactly as I expected. Sergio just edging it but Murray put up a fantastic effort and was pretty unlucky not to come away with the win.

Also saw Garcia/Judah. Wow, the heart on Judah (well and Garcia tbf) was just sick. Another great fight.

Brilliant night of boxing. :clap:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Garcia Judah was great, if Judah had shot more of his big left uppercuts early the result could well of been different.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Garcia Judah was great, if Judah had shot more of his big left uppercuts early the result could well of been different.


Do you still maintain that Anthony Ogogo has "feaher (sic) fists?"


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Holy Allah Im shocked Murray lasted let alone that it was competitive!
> 
> Serge on the decline or is Murray that good? Really didn't see that coming.


Sergio is clearly in decline, but Murray still boxed very well and I think he's proved he belongs right up there in the middleweight rankings.

I'm sure he'll get another shot off the back of it.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Re-Tie! @Pabby @Wiirdo


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmdat. SHOUTS OUT SKOIPE CREW


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I scored:

117-112 Garcia
114-113 Murray


Murray approached with a good game plan, Martinez just isn't as great as he used to be, but still a formidable champion.

The 2nd KD should have been called, can't believe even when reviewing the footage it's not ruled a KD. Bollocks.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

lufcrazy said:


> How did stiverne look?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Some lovely left's to the body from Stiverne, they could be a factor against either Vitali or Fury (not sure who's he fights next?)


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Can you please stop saying schitt?


no...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Daum thought I was gonna have My £30 on Martinez come in... I doubled it up from £15... Schitt scoring...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Murray needed to throw more punches, just dont think He let his hands go enough, didnt throw enough uppercuts either, dont know why so many people are surprised by Murray, I always thought He was in with A good chance...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Manual record it.
> 
> Services -> Options -> Man Rec (manual record)


cheers mate, yeah spoke to sky this morning, they said to manuelly record it, thru systems, said they had loads of complaints from boxnation subscribers apparently...


----------

